# How do our girls look?



## wtrccm (May 4, 2016)

Hello everyone, 
We are new to goats and have two FF 2 year old girls due the first week in October. My question is does everything look like it should for them having 5-6 weeks left?
The pics were taken from Aug. 5 - Aug.15 so they have grown a bit since then. Thank you for any help!


----------



## wtrccm (May 4, 2016)

Another pic of Beth


----------



## wtrccm (May 4, 2016)

Pic of Maggie


----------



## wtrccm (May 4, 2016)

Maggie's teats are hard to get a picture of but they are a little smaller than Beth's


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

The first one is certainly bred. If the other is developing an udder anything like she is, she's preggo too. Good luck with the kiddings!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, the first doe is right on schedule.

The 2nd doe, do you feel and udder developing yet? It is hard to see from the pic it is too dark.
She still may start one soon, it is about that time frame.


----------



## wtrccm (May 4, 2016)

Thank you! We are excited but also nervous. These are our first goats and this will be our first kidding. The second doe seems to be developing an udder also but hers is smaller and not as well formed.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Then she's bred also. She is just developing her udder a little later.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, if she is starting one, she is preggo. 

Congrats.  Babies are on the way.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Following! I also agree with everything everyone else said :smile:


----------



## wtrccm (May 4, 2016)

Here are the girls today. Anyone have any guesses as to how many they will have? They are due the first week of October.


----------



## wtrccm (May 4, 2016)

*Maggie*

Due first week of October


----------



## wtrccm (May 4, 2016)

*Beth*

Due first week October


----------



## wtrccm (May 4, 2016)

*Beth*

Due first week of October


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Guessing is never right. Lol I can't wait to see the kids! Good luck.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I've heard of people who have thought their goat was going to have quintuplets, and only had one small baby, and others who only thought there could be one in there, but had multiples. Lol. Good luck, and they are looking good!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, it is so hard to predict. I had a Doe who was huge. I thought she was having trips, instead she had 1. 
Usually she had twins. She really threw me off.

You girls are coming along nicely.


----------



## wtrccm (May 4, 2016)

Our first babies have arrived!!! Beth did a great job! 1 Buckling and 1 Doeling.
Sorry, not sure why the pics posted sideways.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Congrats! Beautiful babies!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They're adorable! Congrats!


----------



## wtrccm (May 4, 2016)

Thank you! We are excited about them.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Aww! So adorable! My doeling from this spring looks similar to yours


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful.


----------

